# KUSA, I am still working on your knife.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA, as you know, I had some "repairs" to do on your main bevel. The edge was 'bowed' in the middle, shaped thin by the pivot and a tad wide where it met the tanto bevel. It just seems like a well used knife got some dings that needed to be removed.

While the edge is shiny, I did this at 6K to see just how deep the scratches went. The good news is that 60% of them are whisker marks and were already coming out. There are some deeper ones near the pivot.

I will get these out keeping most of the work towards the back of the bevel. I feel the width near the tanto has been shaped enough over time, and I want it to 'mate' when the tanto point is sharpened.

Sorry for the delay. BTW, the knife is adjusted perfectly now. The liner-lock hits the far left dead-on. I'm going to blow thin oil (with a Harley blower) through the knife to clean and lubricate it. I keep doing this until only clear oil comes out. In this manner the knife has been cleaned, the adjustments stay in perfect placement, and the folder should open smoother.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’ve done a lot of cutting with that knife. She deserves a tuneup. Thanks.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'll make sure both bevels are dead straight and matching.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The dings and scratches are out of the belly of your knife!

Yikes, I thought this blade had done me in, every time I shifted stones I found new whisker marks and scratches. Finally, I decided that I had to go coarser than smoother to dig them all out.

Ken Schwartz got me that speckled 1K stone, and it made all the difference! I made two passes across the belly and got most of them out. I have inked the blade again, and when it dries I'm going to see if three is the charm.

It's very sharp. After I stroke the belly, I flip the knife over, and rest the obverse side against the stone and lightly whisk it to polish off the burr.

Now, it is important to get the scratches out. If the knife is left with marks, and is then exposed to things like sweat or salt water, then the contaminants might sit in the cracks and corrosion will set in--and fast. Sorry this is taking the time, but it's worth doing right.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

To get all the marks out of the belly, I decided to cheat. I took a coarse polishing paper and coated it with coarse paste, Mother's Mag Polish, to be specific. The marks cam out, and a 4K stone started bringing out the shine. I'm going to try and finish today's work with a 6K stone followed by a 15K stone. If the marks are all gone and the blade is shiny, I will start polishing with finer paper and some of Ken Schwartz's Alumina paste.

Edit: I just finished with the 6K stone--not a blemish anywhere! I'll ink it up again and finish the stone work with a 15K stone. Then we polish...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> Sorry this is taking the time, but it's worth doing right.


No need to apologize. I appreciate you taking the time to fix it right. I'm not in any sort of rush.

Has the Tuxedo come in yet?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> No need to apologize. I appreciate you taking the time to fix it right. I'm not in any sort of rush.
> 
> Has the Tuxedo come in yet?


No, it has not. I will "urge" my supplier to fill the order.


----------

